# Tool für IT-Requests



## martin82 (9. Sep 2009)

Hi,

wir sind auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Tool um unsere internen Anofrderungen an die IT-Abteilung zu sammeln und zu managen. Dabei soll der Anforderer selbst die Möglichkeit haben die Eckdaten einzugeben und den Status der Anforderungen einzusehen.

Könnt ihr irgendein Tool empfehlen bzw. was gibt es dazu auf dem Markt?

lg


----------



## klarkimming (9. Sep 2009)

wir nutzen dafuer Redmine. Ist einfach zu konfigurieren, sieht gut aus und auch von nicht IT Profis zu bedienen.


----------



## martin82 (10. Sep 2009)

klarkimming hat gesagt.:


> wir nutzen dafuer Redmine. Ist einfach zu konfigurieren, sieht gut aus und auch von nicht IT Profis zu bedienen.



Ok. Wie erfolgt hier die Eingabe? Mittels Browser?


----------



## martin82 (22. Sep 2009)

Hi,

wollte nur kurz sagen, dass Redmine ein fantastisches Tool ist. Es ist genau das was wir brauchen! Sind schwer begeistert!

Vielen Dank für den Tip!!!


----------



## klarkimming (23. Sep 2009)

Danke für das Feedback. Immer gut zu wissen, dass man helfen konnte...

Insgesamt ist Redmine einfach gut. Bis wir allerdings den "Mehr" Button gefunden hatten, um den Text eines Requests bearbeiten zu können, hat es schon ein wenig gedauert (bei Ticket bearbeiten). Ebenfalls sollte man wissen, dass auf "Meine Seite" "Mir Zugewiesen" nicht alle Tickets aufgeführt sind, sondern ein Klick auf "Alle Tickets anzeigen" ganz am Ende der Seite nötig ist. 

Ansonsten viel Spass damit...

ps: momentan verwalten wir ca. 20 "Projekte" mit über 1500 Requests... Bisher sind keine Probleme aufgetretten...


----------



## martin82 (24. Sep 2009)

Hi,

das mit "Alle Tickets" hab ich bereits rausgefunden. Das mit dem "Mehr"-Button noch nicht. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!!!

lg


----------

